# Dropping in..Rufus pictures



## tonisaysss (Nov 6, 2009)

aww! absolutely adorable. what a good boy he is with the little guy! 2nd and 3rd pictures are great. 

midget is such a cute name!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sweet...don't you want to keep Miget they look like best friends already. Great pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Loved the pictures. Rufus makes a great baby sitter. What a fun job taking in the little ones. I'll bet you are having a blast too.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww!! What sweet pictures  I bet Rufus is having a blast with a little foster sibling around for a while  Any chance that he may be getting a permanent brother/sister?!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I would get him one in a heartbeat but we're going to wait until he's at least 2...having these babies around makes it SO tempting to do it NOW!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh so cute!! Rufus is a very nice looking boy and obviously a sweet puppy protector. I don't think Rufus is going to want to give Midget back.

Nice to see you around. Have fun socializing those pups!


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

How adorable


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Where in are these puppies located??? Jaxson maybe wants a friend...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rufus is so good with the pup. Those pictures are just so sweet, especially the one of them snuggled together.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice job with the new camera Linda...those pics are great!!! 

Looks to me like Rufus and Midget are meant to be together...hint hint:.




MyJaxson said:


> Where in are these puppies located??? Jaxson maybe wants a friend...


Port McNicoll....Animation Acres.

http://www.animationacres.ca


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

O. M. G. that picture of them sleeping all cuddled up is too precious for words!! I think Rufus is ready to be a big brother - he sure looks like he's got what it takes


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute, love the pictures!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you for the comments guys....I took Midget back yesterday and yes I shed a few tears. I have attachment issues!!! Our breeder put the pic of the two of them sleeping on her site because she thought it was so cute.

Thanks for posting the link Dan...maybe we'll help Midget find a family!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Love the second pic too. What a good boy Rufus is and thank you for helping to socialize these pups.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Great pictures and what a perfect way to enjoy having a puppy in the house - kind of like being a grand parent - give them back when they start to fuss!! 

But HOW... I mean HOW did you ever give back Midget???? If it had been me I would have 3 now.... Rufus most be soooo lonely, poor baby!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

great pictures.


----------



## Cosi (May 22, 2008)

Wow really pretty photos!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Muddypaws said:


> Great pictures and what a perfect way to enjoy having a puppy in the house - kind of like being a grand parent - give them back when they start to fuss!!
> 
> But HOW... I mean HOW did you ever give back Midget???? If it had been me I would have 3 now.... Rufus most be soooo lonely, poor baby!


Oh believe me, it was tough to take him back but you should have seen him when he saw his littermates through the fence. He ran up and stood on his little back legs wagging his little tail..so cute! Rufus IS lonely..he is eagerly awaiting the arrival of the next puppy tomorrow (and so am I)


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

That's wonderful of you and Rufus to help with the socialization of the pups! Great pictures - Rufus looks to be the perfect mentor! I can't imagine how tough it was to return Midget.

~Jackie


----------



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

The second last is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

These pictures are so absolutely adorable that they got a friend of mine (also a Golden owner) to sign up on GRF!


----------



## MillieSadie (Dec 30, 2009)

Rufus is such a good boy! You must be very proud of him for his wonderful behaviour with Midget. The photos are gorgeous, especially the one of them snuggled up together. I hope Midget finds a good home soon


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sweet. Will you get another puppy to help socialize? I bet Rufus is missing his playmate now.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> So sweet. Will you get another puppy to help socialize? I bet Rufus is missing his playmate now.


You're right Paula, he is missing his little buddy. When I came home from returning the puppy he checked my pockets and under my coat and then stood on the porch watching the truck...so cute! There are six more unsold puppies and I'm taking them one at a time so yes there will be more playmates. We were supposed to get one today but I hurt my back so we're going to have to wait a few days.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I especially love the snuggled up picture, and in the last one it looks like Rufus is offering important advise to the little guy.
Very cute.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

New Golden Mom said:


> You're right Paula, he is missing his little buddy. When I came home from returning the puppy he checked my pockets and under my coat and then stood on the porch watching the truck...so cute! (


That is so cute and so sad, he is missing his lil' buddy. You may have to get him a friend sooner then you planned.

Hope your back feels better soon.


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

How can you not just keep that adorable little pup? My heart melts to easy,I'd never let Miget go home!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Great pics! OMG That 3th one is just too sweet for words!!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Sucker For Gold said:


> Nice job with the new camera Linda...those pics are great!!!
> 
> Looks to me like Rufus and Midget are meant to be together...hint hint:.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I love the last one it's almost like Midget is saying to RUfus... o.k. old man what's the next command?
I think maybe it's time to add one of those pups to the family?


----------

